

So you've just been hired by an IT department...  - edw519
http://sites.google.com/site/yacoset/Home/so-you-ve-just-been-hired-by-an-it-department

======
edw519
Required reading for all entry level programmers!

I would have laughed, but it was so true that it hurt more than it
entertained.

+1 for these gems:

 _The reason is because all of these methodologies are name-branded, shrink-
wrapped cribs of the way one particular manager is good at doing his job._

 _It would be more appropriate if they just came out and said "every project
manager should be a clone of me," but that doesn't sell very many books and
conference tickets._

 _you're probably working for a company that makes its money by filling brown
tractor-trailers sent by UPS, or putting bums in seats, or shoveling french-
fries into cake-holes, or whatever._

 _When something breaks, they start the clock again, hack and hack and hack
until it works, submit their invoice and bugger off._

------
ErrantX
> Sure, your favorite programming blog says they're critical for quality
> assurance and maintainable code

Good point. We've found it's leaps and bounds better / cheaper / safer to just
have someone who's entire job is code auditing and sanity checks. Couple that
with a sign out the door (4 people have to sign off on a finished product,
update or feature) and you beat TDD?/Agile practices every time :)

